# What sites are the best UAE classifieds?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have found dubizzle but curious what or other sites are used for expats.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

souq.com - kinda like ebay but for uae

that and dubizzle and the only 2 I use.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you so much!! I miss craigslisting already...


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

there's gnads4u[dot]com


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, but when you type that make sure you don`t put an "O" in there by accident lol!!


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

GNAds4u.com is actually a good site...i just checked it out!


----------

